

Ask HN: Is anyone else having problems with AppFog? - alincatalin0199

Hi - I've been playing with AppFog for a couple of weeks now - with Wordpress and a Python app - but I keep having some problems regarding the availability of the service!<p>Every 15-20 minutes the their systems seems to restart or something - because in all this time my  apps are not availaible - a "Page not found" error is showed in my browser.<p>I wanted to ask you if you encountered this type of problems with AppFog?<p>Thanks!
======
lucperkins
Always feel free to use AppFog's live chat or send an e-mail to
support@appfog.com and submit a support ticket. We're always more than happy
to help!

